# cutting propane tank



## derrick77419 (Mar 30, 2007)

looking for someone to cut a propane tank for bbq pit. if interested please pm me about how much.
im in the matagorda area


----------



## bullred764 (Apr 24, 2006)

It is not hard to do,If you have a torch or plasma cutter, I have always hooked a hose from the tail pipe of my truck into the tank, and let it idle for about 10-15 min. then get to cutting, a few times we had a small pop.


----------



## aggieanglr (Oct 1, 2007)

Fill it with water.


----------



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

build a fire under it first!


----------



## axespino (Jan 10, 2005)

Go to Harveys welding in Palacios they are North of town on 35. They use a plasma cutter for a pretty straight cut. Kevin and Tim are the best at welding and fabing.


----------



## wakeupluis (Feb 16, 2006)

Just use a grinder with a cut off wheel. I hear that works very well. I would be 100% sure it is clean and purged of any flamables.


----------



## ebarrera77 (Aug 31, 2007)

X2 filling it with water!


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

x3 filling with water, then use a grinder with a cut off wheel to make initial cut, being careful that water doesn't spew out on grinder and short it out. Results could be just as bad as trying to cut tank without purging it.


----------



## Team MirrOlure (Jan 24, 2009)

We fill with water and use a skill saw with a cutout blade. Won't jump as badly as a grinder and is a lot straighter if you pop a chaulk line.


----------



## bayoubum (Aug 7, 2007)

filling with watr is the worst thing you can do if there is a air pocket the the gas fumes will be compressed .you need a inert atmosphere such as nitrogen,argon or carbon dioxide inside the vessel before you cut into it. Bullred is right about the exhaust. Have fixed gas tanks that way but a propane tank is pretty big.Grinders and cutoffwheels still cause a spark,will still blow your *** up.


----------



## axespino (Jan 10, 2005)

Go to Harveys welding in Palacios.


----------



## jdot7749 (Dec 1, 2008)

Hire it done so you won't be the one going to the moon.


----------



## Champ (Nov 28, 2006)

just get a leaf blower and turn full power in one of the holes while at the same time cutting.


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

this idea sounds like itll create a very large blow torch...lol
j/k, itll probably actually work

im bout to cut a tank for my upright smoker, but im going to use a air compressor tank...ill post on my method of cutting
itll be minus the danger factor though considering itll have no explosive gas in it



Champ said:


> just get a leaf blower and turn full power in one of the holes while at the same time cutting.


----------



## Skooter81 (Sep 6, 2008)

Don't fill with water; it will concentrate the fumes into a pocket. Use inert gas such as CO2 or car exhaust to flush the tank.


----------

